
Get Bonus: Experimental game development with Racket - michaelsbradley
https://github.com/get-bonus/get-bonus
======
michaelsbradley
The author is presenting _right now_ at RacketCon 2014. There's a live stream
on YouTube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORQdUnUtgIA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORQdUnUtgIA)

